# 2 I.D's needed



## dbsmda (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi I have 2 plants I bought from my lfs here.

The first one(2 pictures) I just got today.
The lfs guy told me that they were unsure of the species but he said it is definitely 100% aquatic.
He said it has been in the tank there for a couple months and has been growing well.

I am skeptical this first plant is truly aquatic. 


The second plant(that resembles Anacharis) I have had for over a month now and it's doing great.
Anacharis is illegal in my state and the guy at the lfs told me it was "similar" to Anacharis but is a different plant entirely. What is it?

Any help would really be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Alternanthera ficoidea_ - non-aquatic

2nd is _Hydrilla verticillata_? I think


----------

